# سلاحك هو المحبة



## candy shop (10 نوفمبر 2008)

*إذهب أولاً و أصطلح مع أخيك . و حينئذ تعال و قدم قربانك مت 24:5


**حضر أحد الكهنة إلى البابا كيرلس السادس و أشتكى له من أخوتة الكهنة و من اللجنة , ثم حضر كاهن اّخر من نفس الكنيسة و أشتكى أيضاً من أخوته الكهنة و الخدام, و كان يقدم وقائع و إثباتات , و بعد ذلك حضر كاهن ثالث من ن فس الكنيسة مثل من سبقوه.
بعد فترة حضر أحد هؤلاء الكهنة لمقابلة البابا و اعتذر له قائلاً  أنا السبب فى وجود متاعب و مشاكل بالكنيسة) و لما سأله البابا عن سبب هذا التغير قال له فيما أنا أصلى بالكنيسة وجدت عموداً قد حصل به شرخ و خرج منه دم يسيل على الأرض فشعرت أن الشيطان قد دخل إلى الكنيسة و عمل انشقاقات بينى و بين إخوتى الكهنة فندمت على خطاياى).
ثم حضر الكاهن الثانى و قدموا اعتذاراً للبابا و ذهب تلميذه إلى الكنيسة و رأى بنفسه العمود المشروخ و الدم منه و هو الاّن أبونا رافائيل بدير الشهيد مارمينا العجايبي.

**+أختلافات الاّراء يستخدمه الشيطان ليثير بين الناس و يصور لكل واحد أنه لابد أن يتمسك برأيه و يحتقر اّراء الأخرين فى نظره و عندما تحدث أختلافات يزيدها أشتعالاً حتى تحدث انقسامات و يبغى من هذا اضطراب القلوب و تعطيلها عن العلاقة بالله و عن كل عمل إيجابى .
+ سلاحك هو المحبة لتطفئ نيران الإنشقاقات التى يخلقها إبليس و التسامح عن الكلمات التى تقال أثناء الغضب , خاصة أن بعض ما يصل إليك قد يكون أكثر من الحقيقة , و اعلم أن المسيح يسامحك مهما كانت خطاياك فلماذا لا تسامح أنت أيضاً الاّخرين مهما كانت إساءاتهم إليك؟...على قدر اهتمامك بتوبتك تكتسب اتضاعاً يساعدك على أحتمال من حولك.



**لأبونا المحبوب القس
+++يوحنا باقى +++
ملاك كنيسة القديس العظيم مارمرقس الرسول الطاهر و الشهيد .*​


----------



## red_pansy (28 نوفمبر 2008)

*فعلا المحبة قوة لمواجهة اى حروب *

*ميرسى يامامتىىىىىىىىىىى*​


----------



## kalimooo (28 نوفمبر 2008)

> و اعلم أن المسيح يسامحك مهما كانت خطاياك فلماذا لا تسامح أنت أيضاً الاّخرين مهما كانت إساءاتهم إليك؟...على قدر اهتمامك بتوبتك تكتسب اتضاعاً يساعدك على أحتمال من حولك.



موضوع رااااااااااائع كاندى
شكرااااااا اختى
سلام المسيح​


----------



## فيبى 2010 (28 نوفمبر 2008)

_موضوع جميل جدا

ربنا يعوضك​_


----------



## happy angel (29 نوفمبر 2008)

موضوع راااااائع جدا ياكاندى

ربنا يفرح قلبك​


----------



## candy shop (30 نوفمبر 2008)

red_pansy قال:


> *فعلا المحبة قوة لمواجهة اى حروب *​
> 
> 
> *ميرسى يامامتىىىىىىىىىىى*​


 
شكراااااااااااااااااااااا ليكى يا مرمر

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## candy shop (30 نوفمبر 2008)

كليمو قال:


> موضوع رااااااااااائع كاندى
> شكرااااااا اختى
> 
> سلام المسيح​


 

شكراااااااااااااااااااااا لتشجيعك 

ربنا يباركك كليمو​


----------



## candy shop (30 نوفمبر 2008)

فيبى 2010 قال:


> _موضوع جميل جدا​_
> 
> 
> _ربنا يعوضك_​


 
شكراااااااااااااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## candy shop (30 نوفمبر 2008)

happy angel قال:


> موضوع راااااائع جدا ياكاندى​
> 
> 
> ربنا يفرح قلبك​


 
شكراااااااااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (30 نوفمبر 2008)

موضوع روحى رائع يا كاندى​


----------



## gogocata (30 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرا لموضوعك كاندى الرب يبارك حياتك


----------



## candy shop (9 ديسمبر 2008)

swety koky girl قال:


> موضوع روحى رائع يا كاندى​


 
شكرااااااااااااااااا ليكى يا كوكى

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## candy shop (9 ديسمبر 2008)

gogocata قال:


> شكرا لموضوعك كاندى الرب يبارك حياتك


 
شكراااااااااااااااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله يا جوجو​


----------



## النهيسى (9 ديسمبر 2008)

candy shop قال:


> *إذهب أولاً و أصطلح مع أخيك . و حينئذ تعال و قدم قربانك مت 24:5
> 
> 
> **حضر أحد الكهنة إلى البابا كيرلس السادس و أشتكى له من أخوتة الكهنة و من اللجنة , ثم حضر كاهن اّخر من نفس الكنيسة و أشتكى أيضاً من أخوته الكهنة و الخدام, و كان يقدم وقائع و إثباتات , و بعد ذلك حضر كاهن ثالث من ن فس الكنيسة مثل من سبقوه.
> ...



رائع جدا

الرب معاكى
صلى لاجلى ارجوكى​


----------



## bnt_Omelnoer (9 ديسمبر 2008)

*كلام جميل ياكاندي موضوع رائع الرب يبارك حياتك وارجوكي صلي كتير من اجل اخونا كيرلس علشان حالتو صعبه خالص وبين الحياه والموت وهيعمل عمليه بكره ارجوكوا صلوا علشان كيرلس بشفاعه البابا كيرلس ومارمينا وابو سيفين والعذراء ام النو والقديسين معاه امين *


----------



## candy shop (11 ديسمبر 2008)

النهيسى قال:


> رائع جدا​
> 
> الرب معاكى
> 
> صلى لاجلى ارجوكى​


 
شكراااااااااااااااا لتشجيعك

ربنا يكون معاك ويوفقك 

صلوات العدرا والقديسين تكون معاك​


----------



## candy shop (11 ديسمبر 2008)

bnt_omelnoer قال:


> *كلام جميل ياكاندي موضوع رائع الرب يبارك حياتك وارجوكي صلي كتير من اجل اخونا كيرلس علشان حالتو صعبه خالص وبين الحياه والموت وهيعمل عمليه بكره ارجوكوا صلوا علشان كيرلس بشفاعه البابا كيرلس ومارمينا وابو سيفين والعذراء ام النو والقديسين معاه امين *


 

متخفيش خالص يا حبيبتى

صاحب الاسم والقديسين هيكونوا معاه

ربنا يطمنكوا عليه​


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (12 ديسمبر 2008)

سلاحك هو المحبة لتطفئ نيران الإنشقاقات التى يخلقها إبليس و التسامح عن الكلمات التى تقال أثناء الغضب , خاصة أن بعض ما يصل إليك قد يكون أكثر من الحقيقة , و اعلم أن المسيح يسامحك مهما كانت خطاياك فلماذا لا تسامح أنت أيضاً الاّخرين مهما كانت إساءاتهم إليك؟...على قدر اهتمامك بتوبتك تكتسب اتضاعاً يساعدك على أحتمال من حولك

وااااااااااااااااااااو موضوع معزى بشكل كبير جداااااااااا
يسوع يحفظك​


----------



## bnt_Omelnoer (12 ديسمبر 2008)

*



*


----------



## الوداعة (12 ديسمبر 2008)

candy shop قال:


> *
> ** + سلاحك هو المحبة لتطفئ نيران الإنشقاقات التى يخلقها إبليس و التسامح عن الكلمات التى تقال أثناء الغضب , خاصة أن بعض ما يصل إليك قد يكون أكثر من الحقيقة , و اعلم أن المسيح يسامحك مهما كانت خطاياك فلماذا لا تسامح أنت أيضاً الاّخرين مهما كانت إساءاتهم إليك؟...على قدر اهتمامك بتوبتك تكتسب اتضاعاً يساعدك على أحتمال من حولك.*​*
> *​



*ياااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا المحبه جميلة أوى !!!!
يسوع يعوضك أختى كاندى













*​


----------



## candy shop (14 ديسمبر 2008)

كيريا قال:


> سلاحك هو المحبة لتطفئ نيران الإنشقاقات التى يخلقها إبليس و التسامح عن الكلمات التى تقال أثناء الغضب , خاصة أن بعض ما يصل إليك قد يكون أكثر من الحقيقة , و اعلم أن المسيح يسامحك مهما كانت خطاياك فلماذا لا تسامح أنت أيضاً الاّخرين مهما كانت إساءاتهم إليك؟...على قدر اهتمامك بتوبتك تكتسب اتضاعاً يساعدك على أحتمال من حولك​
> 
> وااااااااااااااااااااو موضوع معزى بشكل كبير جداااااااااا
> 
> يسوع يحفظك​


 

شكراااااااااااااااااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله 

ربنا يباركك يا قمر​


----------



## candy shop (14 ديسمبر 2008)

bnt_omelnoer قال:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



امين

شكرااااااااااااااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله 

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## candy shop (14 ديسمبر 2008)

الوداعة قال:


> *ياااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا المحبه جميلة أوى !!!!*
> 
> *يسوع يعوضك أختى كاندى*​
> 
> ...


 
ميرسى لزوقك 

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## Bnota_Zr†a (14 ديسمبر 2008)

موضوع روعة 
شكرا لكي 
محبة الرب ترعاكي​


----------



## candy shop (15 ديسمبر 2008)

bnota_zr†a قال:


> موضوع روعة
> 
> شكرا لكي
> 
> محبة الرب ترعاكي​


 
شكرااااااااااااااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## النهيسى (11 فبراير 2009)

يسوع يباركك يا نواره المنتدى
رائع جداااااااااااااااا شكرا للغايه​


----------



## grges monir (12 فبراير 2009)

اللة محبة صفة جوهرية فى ألة المسيحية
نرجو ان نعمل بقدار ضئيل منها
ميرسى على الموضوع كاندى


----------



## candy shop (14 فبراير 2009)

النهيسى قال:


> يسوع يباركك يا نواره المنتدى​
> 
> رائع جداااااااااااااااا شكرا للغايه​



ميرسى اوى لزوقك

ربنا يباركك يا نهيسى​


----------



## candy shop (14 فبراير 2009)

grges monir قال:


> اللة محبة صفة جوهرية فى ألة المسيحية
> نرجو ان نعمل بقدار ضئيل منها
> ميرسى على الموضوع كاندى


 
شكراااااااااااااااا ليك يا جرجس

ربنا يباركك​


----------

